
C, Python, Go, and the Generalized Greenspun Law - pjmlp
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=7804
======
eesmith
Quotes from the three comments from when this came up yesterday at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15957773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15957773)
: "Citation needed", "esr is a loon", and "Generalized ESR presumption based
on no data and outdated methods".

